# PHP php-5.2.9-r2 -lreadline readline configure error

## linux_girl

hello . i had to unmerge apache and php due to apache threads Segment faulting 30% of the time so:

i unmerged php and apache and rm -rf /etc/apache /var/www/

i use on my desktop  the same use flag that my server use!. but it wont wonfigure on my desktop.

```

#on my desktop it wont build with readline only support:

$php -i

 phpinfo()

PHP Version => 5.2.9-pl2-gentoo

System => Linux mybox 2.6.27-gentoo-r8nopatch #5 SMP Sat Feb 28 23:02:54 CET 2009 i686

Build Date => May 24 2009 05:15:54

Configure Command =>  './configure'  '--prefix=/usr/lib/php5' '--host=i686-pc-linux-gnu' '--mandir=/usr/lib/php5/man' '--infodir=/usr/lib/php5/info' 

'--sysconfdir=/etc' '--cache-file=./config.cache' '--with-pcre-regex=/usr' '--enable-maintainer-zts' '--enable-cli' '--disable-cgi' 

'--with-config-file-path=/etc/php/cli-php5' '--with-config-file-scan-dir=/etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active' 

'--without-pear' '--disable-bcmath' '--with-bz2' '--disable-calendar' '--with-curl' '--with-curlwrappers' 

'--disable-dbase' '--disable-exif' '--without-fbsql' '--without-fdftk' '--enable-ftp' '--with-gettext' '--without-gmp' '--disable-json' 

'--without-kerberos' '--enable-mbstring' '--with-mcrypt' '--without-mhash' '--without-msql' '--without-mssql' '--with-ncurses' '--with-openssl' 

'--with-openssl-dir=/usr' '--disable-pcntl' '--disable-pdo' '--with-pgsql' '--disable-posix' '--with-pspell' '--without-recode' '--disable-shmop' 

'--without-snmp' '--enable-soap' '--enable-sockets' '--without-sybase' '--without-sybase-ct' '--disable-sysvmsg' '--disable-sysvsem' '--disable-sysvshm' 

'--with-tidy' '--disable-tokenizer' '--disable-wddx' '--with-xmlrpc' '--with-xsl' '--enable-zip' '--with-zlib' '--disable-debug' '--enable-dba' '--without-cdb' 

'--without-db4' '--disable-flatfile' '--with-gdbm' '--disable-inifile' '--without-qdbm' '--with-freetype-dir=/usr' '--with-t1lib=/usr' '--disable-gd-jis-conv' 

'--with-jpeg-dir=/usr' '--with-png-dir=/usr' '--without-xpm-dir' '--with-gd' '--with-imap' '--with-imap-ssl' '--with-mysql=/usr' '--with-mysql-sock=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' 

'--with-mysqli=/usr/bin/mysql_config' '--without-readline' '--without-libedit' '--without-mm' '--with-sqlite=/usr' '--enable-sqlite-utf8'

Server API => Command Line Interface

Virtual Directory Support => enabled

Configuration File (php.ini) Path => /etc/php/cli-php5

Loaded Configuration File => /etc/php/cli-php5/php.ini

Scan this dir for additional .ini files => /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active

additional .ini files parsed => /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/suhosin.ini,

/etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/xdebug.ini

PHP API => 20041225

PHP Extension => 20060613

Zend Extension => 220060519

Debug Build => no

Thread Safety => enabled

Zend Memory Manager => enabled

IPv6 Support => enabled

Registered PHP Streams => zip, php, file, data, tftp, ftp, telnet, dict, http, https, ftps, compress.bzip2, compress.zlib  

Registered Stream Socket Transports => tcp, udp, unix, udg, ssl, sslv3, sslv2, tls

Registered Stream Filters => string.rot13, string.toupper, string.tolower, string.strip_tags, convert.*, consumed, convert.iconv.*, bzip2.*, zlib.*

This program makes use of the Zend Scripting Language Engine:

Zend Engine v2.2.0, Copyright (c) 1998-2009 Zend Technologies

    with Xdebug v2.0.2, Copyright (c) 2002-2007, by Derick Rethans

    with Suhosin v0.9.24, Copyright (c) 2007, by SektionEins GmbH

 

----------

